# Metallic Plaster Lace Technique



## BarcelonaGuy (Jun 30, 2010)

I went to a hands on demo of a new metallic plaster. Here is the sample I made. The plaster is made by Modern Masters. I know they sell it at some paint stores. 

It's a really easy technique but there a couple of things you can do to ensure it works much easier and more fool proof. 

I'll post the step by step process on my blog tomorrow. 
http://www.EuropeanPaintandTextures.com look under HOW TO. 

Today is for the BEACH. But here is the sample board I made.


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

BarcelonaGuy said:


> I went to a hands on demo of a new metallic plaster. Here is the sample I made. The plaster is made by Modern Masters. I know they sell it at some paint stores.
> 
> It's a really easy technique but there a couple of things you can do to ensure it works much easier and more fool proof.
> 
> ...


I have done metallic plasters and venetian plaster pushed through lace for 20+ years. In fact I cannot name the number of times I have gone to auctions and bought antique lace to push plaster onto furniture. In fact I just bought 40 antique lace table tops for that exact finish. Nothing beats the finish and you can do so many techniques including crackle with that. I use the technique on picture frames.
Nice looking finish, what color MM plaster is that?


----------



## BarcelonaGuy (Jun 30, 2010)

*Lace technique*

Hey Dan, if I use a metallic plaster, I make sure the base coat is also metallic. So in this case I used Black Cherry by MM. My blog, for those not too familiar with the technique will give a list and detailed step by step on the technique. 


I'd like to see some of your work too, especially the lace tech on furniture. Thanks


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice stuff. Always have had a big interest in faux finish, just no time to pursue it. ( or a place to actually play)


----------

